# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Άλλη μια Αυγοτροφή "τούμπανο" από ξένο εκτροφέα

## karakonstantakis

*




Αποδοχή από τα πουλιά του δεν μας δείχνει....αλλά δείχνει να είναι καλή !! Φρέσκο και το βίντεο...μόλις μίας ημέρας !!*

----------


## jk21

ανακατεμα πολλων υλικων ... δεν ξερω ... δεν ενθουσιαστηκα .τους σπορους γιατι τους βραζει; 

παντως για ιθαγενη την προοριζει

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εκεί παραξενεύομαι και εγώ.... στους σπόρους*  :Confused0007: * !! Από προσθήκες - βιταμίνες κ.α. που βάζει έχουμε χορτάσει !!  Δεν ξέρουμε και αραβικά να δούμε τη λέει... !!*

----------


## vag21

τυφλα να εχει ο λαζαρου απο το master chef χαχαχαχα
την κοπαναγανε και τα σκουλικια  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

τους σπόρους τους βράζει για να μαλακώσουν. 

τώρα για τα σκευάσματα και την έτοιμη αυγοτροφή που ρίχνει μέσα............είναι σαν να θες να φτιάξεις μια καρυδόπιτα να έχεις όλα τα υλικά για την καρυδόπιτα και στο τέλος να ρίχνεις και λίγα σκατα. τι έχεις αντί για καρυδόπιτα μια σκατοπιτα.

και κάτι άλλο μην επιχειρήσετε να βράσετε σκουλήκια μέσα στο σπίτι.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> και κάτι άλλο μην επιχειρήσετε να βράσετε σκουλήκια μέσα στο σπίτι.


Για ποιον λογο?

----------


## mitsman

> Για ποιον λογο?


βρωμαααααα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*karakonstantakis.......*

----------


## adreas

Τα  αλευροσκούληκα  δεν  μυρίζουν σαν  τα  πικαντίνια 
Και  όπως  το γράφει  ο  Κώστα  ωμά  αλλά έχει  απόλυτο  δίκιο!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Τους σπορους τους βραζει για να μαλακωσουν,οταν εχεις μικρα στη φωλια η μανα τρωει τους σπορους ποιο ευκολα κ γριγορα κ ταιζει συνεχος(το εχω κανει)...τα mealworms αν τα βρασεις μεσα στο σπιτι βρωμαει ο τοπος........προσοχη...

----------


## adreas

Νίκο  τα  διάφορα σπόρια  ήδη  έχουν χάσει  την  φυτρική τους  ικανότητα  άμα  τους βράσεις τι  διάολο  θα μένει  μόνο  για να  έχουν  τη γούσα  τους  γεμάτη;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να δει η γυναίκα να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο να με ταξιδέψει ....μαζί με τα πουλιά... :Fighting0055:

----------


## Gardelius

*Η ερωτηση μου (μια απ τις πολλες,...που θα κανω...) ειναι γιατι τα σκουλικια τα εχει ζωντανα? Δεν θελουν με καυτο νερο ξεβγαλμα?*  ::

----------


## Θοδωρής

Οταν καποτε εδινα σκουλικια σε καρδερινα επερνα τον βραστηρα, εβραζα το νερο και μετα εριχνα το βραστο νερο σε ενα
κεσεδακι που ηταν μεσα τα σκουλικια και τα αφηνα για λιγα λεπτα και μετα ξεπλημα με κρυο νερο.  (ολα αυτα στο μπαλκονι)

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αν δείτε στο τέλος του βίντεο κάνει ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα !! ζεματιστό νερό για 1 λεπτό και στο καπάκι κάτω από την βρύση !!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν είμαι εγώ για τέτοιες καταστάσεις.... εκτροφή σκουληκιών !!! Μόλις εχτές τα σφεντούριξα έξω !!  

*


*Δεν πρόλαβα να δώσω ποτέ μου....δεν μπήκα ποτέ στην διαδικασία να δώσω !! Μια φορά μόνο.... ωμά όπως είναι σπαρταριστά σε μια αυγοθήκη.... τα πλησίασαν από επάνω....τα κοιτούσαν...τα ξανακοιτούσαν.... αλλά ούτε που τος εδώκανε σημασία !!! 

Αυτός που μου τα έδωσε, εκτρέφει κουβάδες και κουβάδες !! Στα μάτια μου μπροστά τους τα πετούσε... και τα.... τσάκωναν στον αέρα !!! Μια μπουκιά τα έκαναν οι καρδερίνες του !!!! ΠΩΣ και γιατί όχι εμένα.... δεν ξέρω !! Είναι στο πως θα τα μάθεις μάλλον.... Δεν καττέω !!*

----------


## adreas

Αλέξανδρε  δεν  είναι κακό  να  μάθεις έτσι  για  να  μην  πεις  ε…………  μου δόθηκε  η  ευκαιρία και  δεν  την εκμεταλλεύτηκα.  Το  ότι δεν  το  τρώνε εσένα  κοίταξε  και σύγκρινε  λίγο τι  τους  δίνεις εσύ  και  τι δίνει  αυτός  και μια   απάντηση  θα βρεις.  Ίσως  δεν είχες  και  τα καλύτερα  υλικά  για τροφή.  Εγώ  τους  δίνω φρυγανιά και  σιμιγδάλι     ένα  προς ένα  και  πότε πότε  βάζω  και βιταμίνες  σε  σκόνη μέσα  στο  μείγμα τους.  Ας  τα πάρουμε  από  την αρχή.  Υπάρχουν  τα σκαθάρια   τα  οποία έχουν  αυγά  μέσα στο  μείγμα  τους  και αφού  είναι  σχεδόν σκόνη  περνάει  από  το  κόσκινο     μαζί  με τα  αυγά  και μένουν τα  σκαθάρια  τα οποία  τα  βάζω σε  ένα  καινούριο τάπερ.  Για  να κρύβονται   έχω κόψει  μια  μεγάλη αυγοθήκη  στο  μέγεθος που  θέλω  να χωράει  στο  τάπερ μέσα και  για  υγρασία τους  βάζω  πότε πατάτα  μήλο  αγγούρι ότι  έχω τα  σκαθάρια τρώνε  καλύτερα το  μήλο  και τα  σκουλήκια  το αγγούρι  το  οποίο και  κόβω  πολύ λεπτές  φέτες  έτσι που  να  ξεραίνετε και να  μην  μουχλιάζει το  τρώνε  και ξερό  πάρα πολύ.  Κάθε 15   20  μέρες βγάζω  τα  σκαθάρια και  τα  βάζω σε  άλλο  τάπερ αν  θέλεις  βάζεις περισσότερο  υπόστρωμα  και τα αφήνεις  όλα  σκαθάρια σκουλήκια.  Κάποια στιγμή  το  σκουλήκι παίρνει  άλλη  μορφή το  παίρνω  και το  βάζω  σε ξέχωρο  τάπερ  και μόλις  γίνει  σκαθάρι μαζί  με τα  άλλα. Αυτά…………………!!!!!!!!!!!!  Α  το  περίσσευμα  πάει για  ψάρεμα!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τα είχαμε πει και στο τηλ. τότε Ανδρέα !! Σίγουρα είναι έτσι όπως το λες, αλλά εγώ δεν μπήκα στην διαδικασία σωστά !! Και δεν μπήκα σωστά, ίσως γιατί επειδή μου τρώνε την αυγοτροφή που τους φτιάχνω σαν τρελά εδώ και πάνω από 1 χρόνο, ποιός ο λόγος να μπερδεύομαι με σκουλικάκια και κατσαρίδες !! 
Η αυγοτροφή που τους δίνω δεν υπολείπεται και τόσο σε ζωική πρωτεΐνη. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα... πιστεύω ότι με 6 αυγά στο αυγόψωμο, + άλλο 1 για αφράτεμα (στα 200 γρ.) κάνοντας την αυγοτροφή μου υδαρή που την προτιμάνε οι καρδερίνες (στεγνή δεν μου την αγγίζουν....), εεεε άστο εδά, και κάποια άλλη στιγμή ίσως το επιχειρήσω ξανά με τα μπικατίνια !!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ασε που είχα βρει και τον μπελά μου με τα μπικατίνια..... Η γυναίκα δεν πλησίαζε στην αποθήκη, με αποτέλεσμα όταν ήθελε να βγάλει κρέας ή οτιδήποτε άλλο από τον καταψύκτη, έχωνε εμένα !!! Συν το καθάρισμα.....σκούπισμα.... σφουγγάρισμα .... τακτοποίηση κλπ κλπ κλπ !!! 


Τα σφεντούριξα και ησύχασα !!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα*

----------


## jk21

Καλη η αυγοτροφη ,καλη και η καλλιεργεια προνυμφων  .... αν οι καρδερινες εκτος απο το να τρωνε την αυγοτροφη ,επιλεξουν και να την ταισουν (αν γινει το πρωτο μαλλον γινεται και το δευτερο ) συμφωνω και γω οτι ειναι μια χαρα ! αν ομως δεν το κανουν εχοντας ακομα κωλλημα στο ενστικτο να ταιζουν εντομο ,τοτε αναγκαστικα θα χρειαστουν .Οταν μιλω για ενστικο ,μιλω για ταισμα ζωντανου εντομου ,οχι τα ψοφημια που πουλανε στην αγορα .Αυτα ειναι απλα ζωικη πρωτεινη (ευχομαι καθαρα απο παρασιτα ... ) αλλα οχι το πραγμα που θα σπαρταραει στο στομα του πατερα ,οπως σπαρταρα και στη φυση .Την ζωικη πρωτεινη την καλυπτει ανετα μια ενισχυμενη αυγοτροφη ,αφου εχει πληροτητα αμινοξεων και για οσους ανησυχουν αν κατι λειπει ,με λιγο βρασμενο σαλιγκαρακι  τριμμενο μεσα της  ,δεν υπαρχει καν μετα ανησυχια (και δεν φωναζει η καρακωνσταντακισσα ... θα τα καθαρισει απο το κελυφος κιολας )

----------


## οδυσσέας

για την εκτροφή των mealworms σας είπαν, για τον κίνδυνο να αρρωστήσετε από την σκονη του κοσκινισματος τους σας είπαν?

----------


## vag21

δεν εχει ξανα αναφερθει αυτο που λες κωστα.
για πες ,γιατι πολλοι ασχολουνται με την εκτροφη σκουληκιων.

----------


## adreas

Ναι  μόνο  πατέ τρώνε  τα  βρωμόπουλα τα  ξερά  δεν τα  θέλουν  καθόλου. Πάντως  να  είσαι σίγουρος  ότι  αν  ταΐζει  την αυγοτροφή  που  θα  τους βάλεις μη  φοβάσαι  πως θα  πεθάνουν  από έλλειψη  πρωτεΐνης  το μόνο  σίγουρο  είναι ότι  το  σκουλήκι βγάζει  μεγαλύτερα  πουλιά. Κώστα  δεν  το ήξερα  αλλά  δεν αφήνω  να  χαλάσει τόσο  πολύ  και το  σουτάρω    αυτός  που τα  έδωσε  είχε μόνο  σκόνη  και σκατά  μέσα,  άσε που  το  κάνω στην  ταράτσα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μόλις τώρα έφτιαξα τα νέα 200 γρ. αυγοτροφής και για "πρώτη" μου φορά έβαλα μέσα 2 σαλιγκάρια βρασμένα (το αποκόλι το αφαίρεσα) !!!! Μέχρι της 11-12 το μεσημέρι που θα ανανεώσει η γυναίκα την αυγοτροφή και το αυγό θα δούμε ανταπόκριση !! 

Ανε σχολάσω νωρίς θα τα παρακολουθήσω και εγώ !! Που δεν το πιστεύω...  Χώρα Σφακίων σήμερα στο δρομολόγιο... !! 

*​

----------


## jk21

κατσε γιατι ερχεται νεα συνταγη .... προσεχως στις οθονες σας !

----------

